# Banned/Not Banned/Unsocial?



## pacanis (Oct 10, 2011)

What does it mean when a member here has all their contact information turned off... no public messaging, no PMing... nothing but their profile page, which is pretty much a blank with three tabs, none of which is contact info??? 

I see some admins do not have any contact info except for PMing, so I know it's accepted to turn your public comments off. I just did so today to see what, if any, difference it made in navigating the forum. But how do we know if no contact options means if they were banned or are just solitary or something? Didn't it used to say if a member was banned???


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2011)

If a member is banned, they won't be on the member list.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> If a member is banned, they won't be on the member list.


 
But their post in a thread could still be showing up? And their profile?
Off to check. Thanks for the tip, Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> But their post in a thread could still be showing up? And their profile?
> Off to check. Thanks for the tip, Andy.



The posts still remain unless specific offensive ones were deleted.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 10, 2011)

Whatever happened to the simple word "banned" for a member, lol?

My question is answered. Thanks Andy.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Whatever happened to the simple word "banned" for a member, lol?




A members account status is private and that's why 'banned' is not displayed; neither is 'no longer interested' or "on a diet"  

It's not unusual for members to disable messaging - many folks prefer to be anonymous and that's OK.  Others have messaging enabled but never actually check their messages.  If you have a specific concern contacting a member and have more questions you can contact a mod, who may be able to help


----------

